# Specialized 2018 Turbo Levo FSR Comp vs Haibike XDURO All Mountain Pro 8.0 -2017



## Farmerbob (Oct 24, 2017)

I am having a really hard time deciding between Specialized and Haibike

Anybody have experience with these 2 bikes to help my decision?

They are both around $5500 so it just comes down to feel and motor differences.

https://www.eriksbikeshop.com/Speci...ttie-Electric-Mountain-Bike/PR3E12932/Product

Haibike XDURO All Mountain Pro 80 Ebike -2017

I also like this but it is a jump in price.
https://www.haibike.com/en-US/US/bikes/684/2018-xduro-all-mtn-10-0

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I've demoed both, they are equally capable ebikes! I actually own the Nduro RX a longer travel version of the AllMtn.

IMO the Levo is a more refined bike compared to the AllMtn. Aesthetics the Levo wins also! The Brose motor is too powerful on Turbo, but if you run it on Eco...it's the perfect amount of assist for 30-35 miles of some techy/steep fun! 

Demo each one and take em to your favorite trails, see for yourself


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Maybe one difference in usage is the drivetrain.

The Levo has a more conventional 11x where the Xduro has the 8x e-bike oriented cassette, some love it, some hate it.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Luckily for the OP, there are more Ebike choices now. If I was shopping for an ebike now I'll also look at the Comencal's offerings!

https://www.commencalusa.com/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1883911

And this Cube 29er!

https://www.cube.eu/en/2018/e-bikes...stereo-hybrid-120-hpc-slt-500-zeroblack-2018/

Demo as many as you can and decide...Have fun shopping!


----------



## Farmerbob (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for the input, now I am really confused. Unfortunately I live in Portland Oregon and I can't find many of these bikes to even look at. 

Looking at just the components the Haibike is hard to beat imo. Do people not like the maestro fork?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Are you referring to the Magura Voltron inverted fork? 

I would steer clear of that one. Yes it looks cool but the one I demoed was very flexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

A couple of things pushed me towards the levo.
1. The engine completely disengaging once you hit the limit, so your not pedalling against the motor's resistance and
2. The standard sized front chairing without that little extra ring on the chainstays.

Lovin in the Levo...

Cheers

Mark H


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Perhaps there will be an ebike expo in Portland or a nearby area soon. Only other alternative is to visit a place with lots of different bikes to try out (I reside in OC, CA where one can try out a plethora of different bikes within a small radius. .


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I really dislike the idler wheel on the Haibike. It seems like a crutch to compensate for a poor design.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Agree about idler on Haibike-Bosch-FS models. I rode a 2016 at the Expo in San Diego and was monumentally unimpressed.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Same here, thats why I went with the Yamaha powered version.

It comes with a 104bcd spider. I could mount any size chainring out there.

Another concern with the Bosch, what happens when you run out of juice. You're left with a 17t chainring? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Same here, thats why I went with the Yamaha powered version.
> 
> It comes with a 104bcd spider. I could mount any size chainring out there.
> 
> ...


The Bosch has an internal gear multiplication, the cranks are not directly connected to the sprocket. I think most Bosch motors have 2.5:1, so one spin of the crank gives 2.5 revolutions of the chainring. Thus 17x2.5=the equivalent of a 42 tooth chainring. You can get aftermarket replacement chainrings for Bosch up to 22 teeth, which would be like a 55T regular ring.

Another bad aspect of Bosch. They whine like mad when pedaling without assist, and there are power losses due to the 2.5:1 gearbox.

I honestly do not see why Bosch is more expensive and more popular than Yamaha. Other than the display not being as nice, I like Yamaha much better.

Yamaha advantages:

- Standard chainrings/crank interface. 
- You can use a double crank
- Instant torque
- Quieter and easier pedaling without assist
- No goofy idler wheel necessary on long travel FS bikes.

Bosch advantages:

- Better display
- Better aesthetics on the bike
- Higher cadence capability
- Bigger "hit" in turbo mode
- Slightly smoother transition to no assist when top speed is reached


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Another concern with the Bosch, what happens when you run out of juice. You're left with a 17t chainring?


I agree that this small sprocket is an issue and it may change next year; they already have "direct drive" for their city motor this year.

It's possible to go with a 14t sprocket, combined with 48 or 50 in the rear it's not that bad.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Farmerbob said:


> I also like this but it is a jump in price.
> https://www.haibike.com/en-US/US/bikes/684/2018-xduro-all-mtn-10-0


Ask your Specialized dealer about the Turbo Kenevo.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/turbo-kenevo

I was on the fence about e-MTB for months until I finally test rode a Kenevo in the parking lot. Prior to that I had spent 2 days on the trails with a Levo Comp, so I was already familiar with the Brose system.

The Levo is one of the best e-MTBs on the market. The Kenevo absolutely blows it out of the water in terms of suspension performance. I put down a deposit on my Kenevo, which delivers in the 2nd week of December. My price was 7K even.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

The best thing about the Levo is that it is solid. I didn't know they were making a new version. I just don't see it as a "jumping" machine since it is so heavy and the spokes on those rims are crazy thin. I like the look though. I couldn't see a spec on how much suspension it has. Pedal strikes is a huge problem with the Levo so anything they can do to prevent that is great. I have over 1500 miles on my 17" Levo and it is great.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

@EricTheDood. Ohlins coil fork/shock?


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

PinoyMTBer said:


> @EricTheDood. Ohlins coil fork/shock?


Lyric RCT3 fork, Ohlins shock.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

EricTheDood said:


> Lyric RCT3 fork, Ohlins shock.


Sweet rig! I gotta demo one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Could not agree more on Yamaha being better than Bosch..... we (LaMere Cycles) are a big Haibike dealer and we stopped buying the Bosch as the Yamaha has like 20% more range and easy to pedal if you run out of juice. Love the AllMtn Haibikes but our new full carbon Diode is 15lbs less and not much more $$$$ check it out!


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I bought a Bosch assisted Allmtn 7.0 seven months ago.
It was my first mountain bike, bought it with out demoing, and would not have purchased it knowing what I learned on the first ride.
What was Bosch/Haibike thinking with their 2.5-1 internal gear reduction that requires the 14t front chain ring to get moderately decent low enough gearing and the SES idler sprocket that creates more complexity and drag.
I have made the bike work and actually enjoy riding it and appreciate it getting me involved in mountain biking.
I just purchased a Santa Cruise Hightower and will buy another assisted E-bike when I feel the dust has momentarily settled on new technology.
Buying E-bikes is like buying technology; it will be antiquated the day after tommorrow, but you have to jump in sometime or you will miss out all together.
The Lamere Diode at 40#'s with the Shimano 8000 looks appealing.
The Kenevo with long travel looks interesting but not at 50 plus pounds if there is a 40# option.
Keep this type of discussion going
Highroad 2


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

The Hailbike 7.0 DH is stunning cool looking The Kenevo sits the bar and looks all business very exciting times for us e bikers , with more open minded bike manufactures getting into E bikes and long time reg Mt bike shops getting behind them the e bike is were the growth in MT biking will come from . Now we need a E bike national ride in or E bike festival's more of them as more and better e bikes hit the trail much fun and a win for all is in store .


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Haibike Bosch Idler Pulley: Help me out here. Seems to me that idler pulley, so close to the chain ring, in effect, increases the overall diameter size of the front chain ring. Am I right in thinking this? 

As a very satisfied owner of a Haibike Full FatSix, I'm glad I went with the Yamaha drive system. Near 3600 miles on the odo and not one bit of trouble with the system. Motor whine not an issue. Battery for me gives great mileage in each of the power settings. With a full charge, the Yamaha estimated mileage potential on the High power setting is 43 miles. This I have found, is close to spot on in the kind of riding I do, which is at sea level.....

Mike


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

As post #9 said the idler is a bandage for bad design.
Without the idler the chain has no place to go in the Haibike frame.
The Yamaha version of the same bikes have normal diameter chain rings so no idler needed.
Haibike claims having the idler at the chain stay pivot point gives better suspension dynamics.
Trek and others use the same motor and no idler.
As has already been said the street version of the Bosch uses normal sized chain rings which means they must have changed the internal gearing.
When or if the idler goes away on the full suspension mountain bikes it will be like confessing it was a bad idea.
In the mean time Haibike marketing will try to convince us that the idler is the best thing since sliced bread.

Please ride your Yamaha at the highest power setting until the battery goes dead in hilly terrain and let us know the miles.
I guess it will be around 20 miles.

My Bosch/Haibike is lucky to get 13 miles at the highest assist and it takes about one hour and 20 minutes of continuous hilly moto trails to drain the 500 watt battery dead


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

highroad 2 said:


> Please ride your Yamaha at the highest power setting until the battery goes dead in hilly terrain and let us know the miles.
> I guess it will be around 20 miles.
> 
> My Bosch/Haibike is lucky to get 13 miles at the highest assist and it takes about one hour and 20 minutes of continuous hilly moto trails to drain the 500 watt battery dead


I got the 2017 Yamaha PW motor and 400W battery on my Haibike Nduro RX. I use my power switch just like a front deraillure. So I dont stay in one setting for the entire ride.

My average E-MTB ride from a full charge is 22-28 miles depending the amount of steep climbs. I recently did a mostly flat road ride to check out a route to work. 38 miles roundtrip with 500' elevation it was set to "High" most of the time. My battery ran out of juice a couple of blocks away from my house.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Haibike Bosch Idler Pulley: Help me out here. Seems to me that idler pulley, so close to the chain ring, in effect, increases the overall diameter size of the front chain ring. Am I right in thinking this?


One thing it does is help isolate the drivetrain from the suspension to eliminate back and forth feedback between the two.

My buddy uses them quite a bit on his custom single-pivot frames, along with floating brakes. Sticks them right at the pivot point. Actually a very simple and slick solution once you understand what it's doing. Bikes ride very well and have almost none of the usual 'bad habits' of single pivot bikes.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

SHM, is that a URT? Sorry if I hacked the thread.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fos'l said:


> SHM, is that a URT? Sorry if I hacked the thread.


Nope, they're single pivots; cranks are on the main 'triangle' not the chainstays. 
They've got floating brakes and use idler wheels co-located with the pivot to isolate the suspension.

Fat version :thumbsup::








He's done some URTs in the past; he's got a very trialsy riding style and likes them for certain applications.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, it was hard to tell (for me).


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> One thing it does is help isolate the drivetrain from the suspension to eliminate back and forth feedback between the two.
> 
> My buddy uses them quite a bit on his custom single-pivot frames, along with floating brakes. Sticks them right at the pivot point. Actually a very simple and slick solution once you understand what it's doing. Bikes ride very well and have almost none of the usual 'bad habits' of single pivot bikes.
> 
> ...


These are some SICK frames!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

I rode the Levo for a day on single track and then bought a bulls evo rs3. 
Had to make a few changes to evo, taller bars and installed 160mm air rod in forks along with 1-1/2 bottoming tokens and the 160mm front took head angle from 68.5 to 66.4 and settled the bike right down and i like it considerably better then the levo, less pedal strikes, bigger battery and frame is laterally stiffer holds Bermed corners better. 
The Nobby nics that come on bulls are great for trail cruising but can’t hold up to the bikes DH ABILITY. 
The bulls hits your wallet a grand less then Levo and imho you end up with better bike with 160mm front which takes 30 bucks to convert the 150 to 160mm


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

PinoyMTBer said:


> These are some SICK frames!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those look reminiscent of the Balfa BB7 of the early 2000s.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Those and the old BMWs.

Loved those things. :thumbsup:


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

slapheadmofo said:


> Those and the old BMWs.
> 
> Loved those things. :thumbsup:


Ah yes, those 70 lb monsters.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Those and the old BMWs.
> 
> Loved those things. :thumbsup:


Hmmm, picture a Shimano Steps motor and integrated battery in that frame...That would be an AWESOME Ebike!


----------



## mnt-mike (Nov 24, 2017)

I have a 2016 Haibike Xduro Nduro Pro. I live in Henderson Nv and have put it through a lot with about 1200 miles now.

I am a small rider about 5'7'' 140 lbs.

During the summer months the temps can get up to 115. I have had the bike out on ultra hot days without any over heating although the motor is warm++ to touch.

It can take just about any drop I care to venture. I did take my bike to Durango Co. and rode the downhill track at Purgatory. The hardest hits I have ever put my bike through with no problems.

I have had some trouble with the motor/electronics. Although I discovered turning on the bike via the battery solved those problems. The bike has an interface called the Intuvia. In the past I had been turning the bike on/off with the power button on the Intuvia and sometimes the bike would not register that a battery was plugged in. I explained the problem I was seeing and a Motostrano employee told me to turn the bike on/off with the battery. Problem solved. I still think something is wrong, but problem seems to be solved.

The bike came assembled improperly from Motostrano in Redwood city Ca.. I had to reroute the cables and bleed brakes.

First thing you will want to do is replace the stem with a very short one and get a carbon handle bar.

The motor is very torque-y and comes on a bit strong even in the low setting. I wounder how it compares to the Turbo Kenevo which I am going to test ride and maybe purchase.

My Haibike with replacement I9 Carbon Pillar wheels weights in at about 45 lbs.

The driveline is weird with that extra pulley. The pulley places the drive line in an optimal position as to not allow the motor to effect the suspension. It looks ugly but it works. 

If you run out of juice you can still ride it but can be an exhausting workout.

I am not a seasoned reviewer.

The bike rides like what I imagine a Santa Cruz V10 rides. Some reviews claim the V10 rides like a snow plow going over everything. When I take my Haibike on some thin xc single tracks with tight turns like here in the Hills above Henderson you have to stay far back on the bike to get it to turn without washing out the front. Going over rocks is a breeze. Just get the front wheel up and let the back wheel crash into the boulder. The Horst suspension is great. There are some steep downhills that are loose and very rocky. Stay way back on the bike. If you take a fast tight corner sitting too far forward the front will washout.

After 1200 miles and two years I would definitely purchase again. It makes for a great ride.

I request anybody that has a Levo to leave a detailed review about the bike. Just throw everything you like/dislike about the bike in this forum. I would like to know what they think.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

jplamere1 said:


> Could not agree more on Yamaha being better than Bosch..... we (LaMere Cycles) are a big Haibike dealer and we stopped buying the Bosch as the Yamaha has like 20% more range and easy to pedal if you run out of juice. Love the AllMtn Haibikes but our new full carbon Diode is 15lbs less and not much more $$$$ check it out!


This has Bosch with much more range.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

EricTheDood said:


> Ask your Specialized dealer about the Turbo Kenevo.
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/turbo-kenevo
> 
> ...


My concern is that it is downhill geometry and may make it not feel great when climbing.

Specialized Turbo Kenevo Expert 6Fattie Review | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine


----------



## dfriz (Feb 17, 2010)

I rode a Levo today what fun!!!!


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

rsilvers said:


> My concern is that it is downhill geometry and may make it not feel great when climbing.
> 
> Specialized Turbo Kenevo Expert 6Fattie Review | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine


I was on the fence also. I ended up going with the levo. I couldn't justify 7k for an aluminum frame bike that will be carbon next year I imagine.I plan to do 90% trail riding but do like to go to the park a couple times per year. It seems the kenevo aimed past enduro and into the mini downhill category. Maybe next year they will offer carbon with a slightly less aggressive build on the lower builds. 160 on each end seems like a sweet spot for trail/enduro. Reviews describe less pop and playful nature. That could be due to the coil rear shock. Considering a 160 lyric fork if I can find a deal so it will handle park days better. In summary I think the perfect bike is somewhere in between. The levo is a blast however, no regrets.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

SDURO ALLMTN 6.0 here, 2017, was on sale. I'm having the most fun on a bike I've had in years! The Yamaha PW is fine, very quiet with plenty of assist. Climbs steep hills I could never clean before. 
Magura MT 5 brakes are great as well. 
I've done some tuning with the Yari fork, It's better, but will probably spring for the new charger damper or an aftermarket damper at some point. That's the only slightly weak point on this bike.
Color is a kinda carbon grey silver, perfect. 

So much exploring I can do now I could never do before.
I'm gonna sell most of my standard peddle bikes, probably won't use them again


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

I’m riding one next week. 

So far I have ridden:
2018 Levo Carbon Comp
2018 Levo Expert
2018 Scott E-Genius
2017 Moustache Samedi Race 9

The Levo is the winner so far.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Would you comment what you experienced between the bikes that the Levo is the winner so far?


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

Sure, here's the reviews so far:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxVMLv0XwgrIvWBjf4lWRBA


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

As a non ebike rider who maintains an e Levo FSR Comp for his wife 

I find the weight of these bikes to be the biggest barrier to a quality ride and feel.

Personally, I'd buy the lightest ebike that fits your needs and your wallet.

In terms of groupos and outfitting, all of higher end ebikes ride great, the 2018 Levo has the walk throttle which his not a bad thing if you have to walk a rock pile; trust me, you really want this if you do any hike a bike.

You might have to weigh the bikes in person as I don't really trust manufacturer reported weights


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> As a non ebike rider who maintains an e Levo FSR Comp for his wife
> 
> I find the weight of these bikes to be the biggest barrier to a quality ride and feel.
> 
> ...


I am 115lbs ready to ride and ride a carbon Levo. Only thing I changed on the levo were wheels, tires, and handlebars. I have ridden the levo 300 trail miles. I can honestly say I can easily ride this bike as hard as I ride my stumpjumper. The weight of the bike is annoying in the garage or putting the bike on the rack, but strangely enough the weight and power add stability to the bike on the trail. I was surprised by how easy it is to ride in the rocks and sand. Just my experience.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

JillRide45 said:


> I am 115lbs ready to ride and ride a carbon Levo. Only thing I changed on the levo were wheels, tires, and handlebars. I have ridden the levo 300 trail miles. I can honestly say I can easily ride this bike as hard as I ride my stumpjumper. The weight of the bike is annoying in the garage or putting the bike on the rack, but strangely enough the weight and power add stability to the bike on the trail. I was surprised by how easy it is to ride in the rocks and sand. Just my experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. I am 75kg have a Merida. When you push the pedals the weight goes away.
I am not much of a jumper, but find the Merida tracks straighter in the air than the Stumpy. When I pick up the Stumpy now feels like a weight weenie carbon XC bike.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sure, on flat rolling terrain the weight of the bike is not an issue, but get into technical terrain where you have to maneuver through and around obstacles or do some carries, then the bike weight is an issue.

At your weight, If you had to pick up the Levo and carry it a hundred yards, you would be struggling if you could do it at all.

I'm 200# and very fit, ex ultramarathoner, backcountry skier, etc... I had to carry my wife's Levo FSR up a few rock jumbles last summer while riding on the TRT, it was a struggle, whereas carrying my relatively heavy non ebike was no problem. If I hadn't been there to carry the bike, my wife wouldn't have been able to proceed.

If we were talking road bikes I'd say no problem, but the weight of these mtb ebikes and the uses we're discussing ultimately lead to trails requiring hike a bike stuff. Even getting these bikes off and on a bike rack can be a struggle and there's no way a 60# ebike is going on a roof rack.

Just my perspective, to each their own, but for all the talk of drive systems and suspension, the real 500# gorilla is weight. I won't buy a replacement for the Levo until I can get an ebike that weighs 40# or less; the Pivot Shuttle is close. Not unreasonable, just not yet available.



JillRide45 said:


> I am 115lbs ready to ride and ride a carbon Levo. Only thing I changed on the levo were wheels, tires, and handlebars. I have ridden the levo 300 trail miles. I can honestly say I can easily ride this bike as hard as I ride my stumpjumper. The weight of the bike is annoying in the garage or putting the bike on the rack, but strangely enough the weight and power add stability to the bike on the trail. I was surprised by how easy it is to ride in the rocks and sand. Just my experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doomanic (Oct 11, 2011)

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> I'm riding one next week.
> 
> So far I have ridden:
> 2018 Levo Carbon Comp
> ...


Apart from the fact that the Levo is the one you own, why is it the best?


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Mackerel, enjoyed your reviews and realize I could never live in GB with that weather! Yikes! 
Could you specifically state why you believe the levo is the winner so far of those bikes you have tested? Is it the response of the motor to rider input, or the handling, or the layout? 
I have the 2018 levo carbon comp XL, with 170 mm lyric fork and 29 inch carbon Roval traverse SL 30mm ID wheelset with 2.5 inch Maxis DHF WT tires front and rear (I have a need for speed and the 2.8 inch wheels were just too sluggish for me downhill and too bouncy in rocky technical terrain), carbon handlebar with 40 mm rise/740 mm width (very close trees on our technical trails-stock 780 mm bar did not fit at all), which brought the weight down to about 47 pounds, and now that I have gotten used to it I really like it. Naturally though, we all wonder what else is out there that might have been a better purchase. Just wondering what made you put levo above the others? Thanks.


----------



## dfriz (Feb 17, 2010)

I Bought the Kenevo You Don't feel the Weight When Riding & the Suspenders are Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

jmcdev1 said:


> Hey Mackerel, enjoyed your reviews and realize I could never live in GB with that weather! Yikes!
> Could you specifically state why you believe the levo is the winner so far of those bikes you have tested? Is it the response of the motor to rider input, or the handling, or the layout?
> I have the 2018 levo carbon comp XL, with 170 mm lyric fork and 29 inch carbon Roval traverse SL 30mm ID wheelset with 2.5 inch Maxis DHF WT tires front and rear (I have a need for speed and the 2.8 inch wheels were just too sluggish for me downhill and too bouncy in rocky technical terrain), carbon handlebar with 40 mm rise/740 mm width (very close trees on our technical trails-stock 780 mm bar did not fit at all), which brought the weight down to about 47 pounds, and now that I have gotten used to it I really like it. Naturally though, we all wonder what else is out there that might have been a better purchase. Just wondering what made you put levo above the others? Thanks.


How are you liking the lyrik fork? Did it slack it out a lot more? I've got the same bike, only large and considering more travel up front.


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

hey comtn, I love that fork! After getting it I realize 160mm was probably the sweet spot for this bike. Had a 160 mm pike fork on my custom 2016 stumpy build that got stolen recently and replaced it with the levo. However keeping the 170 mm travel for now. I realize I can shrink it to 160mm in the future at the first fork service. With that travel nothing unsettles the handling of this bike at all. It can take anything. It doesn't feel unbalanced with only 135 mm travel in the rear either. 

The only thing is you really got to have the rebound damping dialed in to prevent it from bouncing off rocks and roots all over our extremely technical trails when pushing it to the limit. If I was doing it all over again, I might just get the longer air spring for the stock revelation fork which can be extended to 160 mm. Although it doesn't have the charger cartridge, it might just be fine. Then could always order the lyric later if needed. However, I wanted to see if the 170 mm travel was superior to the 160 mm and as stated above it is not, so far as I can tell at this point. I have only had the bike for the past three months though and my opinion could change after more time adjusting to it. 

That fork did slack out the head angle amazingly. It's just so comforting to have that front wheel that far out there in front. The bike simply does not wander while climbing either, possibly due to the other changes up front to raise the handlebar height to what I need for my body shape, which I have finally dialed in after many years of experimentation. this, in spite of the fact that inevitably you start going up steeper trails that you couldn't ride on a non-assist bike before. Still climbs like a bandit! Had some scary loop outs initially on ultra steep ups with the stock set up, but once I changed out the stem from stock 60 mm to 90 mm to accommodate my long torso that went away completely. Now I can weight the front of the bike to prevent loop outs. 

The bike simply handles like a dream. The only thing that I'm having to adjust to is the increased weight. My custom stumpy only weighed 24 1/2 pounds even with 2.35 knobby nics and dropper seatpost. That bike was so flickable it was a screamer. Not able yet to descend quite as fast on our extremely technical trails because I just can't muscle the increased weight of this Ebike around all of the obstacles as easily as I could on that stumpy. The longer I ride however the faster I'm getting. It may just be a period of adjustment. 

Anyway hope you enjoy yours as much as I'm enjoying mine. Best advice I can give-you will never regret going to 160mm on this bike. Go for it.


----------



## dkw (Jan 14, 2018)

Went with the haibike 8.0 but changed the suspension to ohlins coil fork and fox coil shock.


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cool. Interested to hear how your coil suspension components compare to air suspension from your past bike(s).


----------



## dkw (Jan 14, 2018)

jmcdev1 said:


> Cool. Interested to hear how your coil suspension components compare to air suspension from your past bike(s).


I got the desired results I was looking for. Air suspension on mountain bikes keeps getting better all the time but I've always kept comparing my mountain bike suspension against the super plush feel of my off-road motorcycle suspension. Now I've finally got that feel on my mountainbike. Not sure if I would go with coil if I didn't have pedal assist but I'm not counting grams anymore.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Dkw
At a risk of high jacking this thread,
do you mind sharing how you decided to go with the coiled Fox shock and Ohlin fork.
I been wanting to coil both ends of my Haibike 7.0 and was considering the Fox shock and hoping to find a coil kit for the Rockshox fork the bike came with.
Thanks 
Highroad 2


----------



## dkw (Jan 14, 2018)

highroad 2 said:


> Dkw
> At a risk of high jacking this thread,
> do you mind sharing how you decided to go with the coiled Fox shock and Ohlin fork.
> I been wanting to coil both ends of my Haibike 7.0 and was considering the Fox shock and hoping to find a coil kit for the Rockshox fork the bike came with.
> ...


Yes, there were a few options for the shock but I went with the fox coil shock because it seemed like the best bang for the buck. I went with the ohlins fork because it was the only reputable 150 to 160 mm single crown coil fork I could find.


----------

